# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Plaster crew needed

## OldRenovator

Contemplating a renovation in regional Victoria. (South Gippsland, about 100km from Dandenong)  House has been stripped to the studs, ie no ceilings or wall finish remaining.    (156 lineal metres of wall, 2.7m high ceilings. 148m2 of ceilings. 
 Am usually happy to hang and stop plaster myself but this job is way to big for me. 
- Will it be more economical to square set it or use of the shelf 55mm cornice?
- Anyone like to estimate the likely cost to hang & stop up the plaster ready for paint? 
- Where is the best place to seek estimates from plasterers. At this time I only need a ball park estimate 
Thanks in advance, Graham

----------

